# Have any of you guys gone for a bit of strange?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Just wondering how common it is for a man to date someone so way out of his normal standards; or the type of women whom you don't take home to mother?

I'm asking because I was thinking about the EAs that both my exH and my fiance had. Either woman in each instance was so completely different from me in both looks, personality and values. But the attraction / fantasy that in each case seem to be rather powerful for some time.

So, I'm wondering whether other men have seen themselves in this situation, that is dating / fooling around with someone that you know or realise later on how unsuitable they are...... whether or not that relationship overlapped on any other relationship.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a preferred type, but in my post-separation dating days I decided I'd date a much wider variety, seeing as how I'd made such a huge error marrying my ex! Ultimately, while I had a lot of fun doing so, it didn't change my preferences but did greatly improve my ability to be sure someone had the traits I sought.

I can see that novelty may be an attractor in the situations you mention - or perhaps those were the only opportunities available.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll give you my honest answer. Though it may make some uncomfortable. When I was younger I was a bit of a box checker. There were several types of women and several sexual experiences that I wanted to have. So in my head I had all kinds of sexual goals that I wanted to achieve. The irony of it is there were times when it felt like the the woman I was with was just checking a box too. Now that I am older more mature and married I don't think the same way.


----------

